# GSD breeder recommendations?



## Alison Carr (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm intending to get a GSD puppy next fall, and I'm starting the process of searching for breeders now. 

To give you some background, I'm a relatively experienced dog handler, although I make no claims of being an expert. My family had dogs when I was growing up, and when I was 13 or so I got my own dog (a sheltie), who I trained and showed in obedience, agility, and junior handlers. I also worked at a vet clinic for 3 years and a pet resort type kennel for 4.

I'm in my early 20s now and am currently working on my PhD. I'm lucky enough to be a fully funded, full time student, which means that my schedule is pretty flexible and I can do my work from pretty much anywhere. I have somewhere in the neighborhood of 3 ½ years left on this schedule, so now seems like a good time to get a dog, since I'll have plenty of time to socialize and train it in its formative years. Exercise and grooming are non-issues. My intention is to get a working bred GSD.

The reason that I'm posting here is that I would love to get some thoughts about breeders to consider. The puppy will be first and foremost a pet, so temperament is very important- my ideal dog would have a temperament on the softer side but still be relatively high drive- I plan on doing competitive obedience and agility work. I also plan on doing some therapy dog work, so obviously it’s important that the dog be bred to be stable and trustworthy. I have cats and it is likely I will have children within the dog's lifetime, adding extra importance to the "stable and trustworthy" bit. That being said, I do want a dog with a bit of a protective instinct, although I think that's a given with a dog coming from working GSD stock, right?

ALSO- this should be a given, but soundness of the stock is important too- hips, elbows, etc.

Does anyone have any particular breeder recommendations? I realize that this pup I'm looking for isn’t even close to being a bun in the oven yet, so I suppose I'm asking for recommendations for breeders who reliably produce the type of dog I'm looking for. I'm in NE OH, although I'm willing to consider breeders pretty much anywhere.

Last thing (a bit of an aside)- what price range is reasonable for me to expect to pay for such a dog? From what I've seen it looks as though the $1500 range is about right- thoughts?

Thanks in advance for any insight you might be able to offer!


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

look in "working dog" type trade magazines. police, schutzhund, et al

LOTS and LOTS of GSD breeders are out there. Good ones exist in your state i'm sure.

i would concur on the price you stated 1500 to 1800 - even 1200 for what you're looking for.

Or GSD rescue - they appear to evaluate their dogs from a "working" perspective since the GSD is commonly used for that. (adults in this case)

good luck/i'm sure you'll do just fine


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

PM sent lemme know if you have any questions


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

I am a very big supporter of Eurosport K9. Have a 4 year old female who is certifid as a cadaver dog, is on a state urban disaster team and does therapy visits. 11 of my friends have also gotten dogs from them. They are lcoated in Slovakia, english no problem .most importantly..their dogs are healthy and they are honest. pm me if you need more info


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've heard that Bomber Wolfsheim is a terrific dog. Forget the Schutzhund career. This dog is a good worker Full Stop:

http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/6931717/Bomber_vom_Wolfsheim_Nachkommen

OK, 50% Blomber x 50% dam??

But it's a good stud dog reference for a start!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry "Bomber"


----------



## Steven Stroupes (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not sure where you are located, but I know a couple of really good breeders in Tennessee. Both breed working line GSD's that compete in SDA and both of these breeders place a very strong emphasis on the orthopeodic qualityof their breeding stock. All of their dogs are PennHip scored and elbows are OFA scored. Both breeders offer a health guarantee on the dogs they sell and all of their dogs have nice drive. Check out www.sequoyah-german-shepherds.com and www.camelotshepherds.com.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

contact al gill @ www.gillsgermanshepherds.com. he's in NW OH, wapakoneta to be exact. the man knows what he's doing!


----------

